# Need more info hgh for begginer



## Ben123456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

First let me say thanks to all the other threads out there, being here Reading for a few days now and you all seem to really know what to do. I am considering my first course of hgh.

First a little background on me I have being going the gym on off for years but this time it has stuck and I have the bug LOL. I have being going now around 7 months I started at 15 stone at only 5"9 I was well over weight. I do 4 days a week split on chest, back, arms and shoulders plus I do a small daily arm routine (which has shown results) everytime I go and 25min bike and boxing and 100 pressups and 100situps each time I train. Ihave seen good results from this I now weigh 12stone7 bmi is aound 26ish whch i onow sill jeeds to be lower and my strength has has gone right up (eg lifting 45k bench) also with much better definition than before. Ihave never taken any gear what so ever but have recently finished a 1month course of provizan weight loss pills (appetite suppressnt) to shed more weight.

I feel now I have reached a time where I wish to take that step and really improve my whole body with more new mucle mass while cutting the extra fat. I am considering taking a 6 month course of hgh as after Reading it's sounds perfect for me. My idea was (and I am very open to any other people may have) is to start the hgh with 2iu per day increasing it to around 4iu per day 6 or 7 days a week taking it morning before I train. I was also considering but only considering taking winstrol along side it to aid in maximizing the new mucle gains and improving what's alreay there and I have heard that these are not too harsh a sted.

So please let me know any ideas u may have for me as like I say I am a begginer so not fully clued up on everything. My goals are to lose pretty much all the body fat I can while making New mucle gains that are going to be retained in the long run. Finally almost forgot I'm 26 the money is not really a prob and could stick on hgh longer as long as gains will remain when I complete and am not really keen on the insulin thing lol sounds too risky for me.

I know this is very long winded and I am sure to have forgot something but thanks for your time and hope to hear you advice.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Tbh mate I would stay natural as im sure there is still a long way to go naturally for you. How old are you?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ben123456 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First let me say thanks to all the other threads out there, being here Reading for a few days now and you all seem to really know what to do. I am considering my first course of hgh.
> 
> ...


What about your legs? don't you train them? 

Welcome to uk-m....and train your legs or i'll spank you!


----------



## Ben123456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey thanks for quick replys so far. I know I need to start doing a leg routine never have before as my legs are already got quite big with good definition and I do not want them to get too big as I can not find a good pair of jeans already got the big thighs lol prob from all the football and cardio I do. Saying that everybody tells me I should so I may have to fold under all the pressure lol.

Yea I did think about sticking naturally for a little while longer but I have terrible problems at the min building further and shifting the fat round mid section etc plus as the money ain't a real big problem at the Minute I would like a boost and now I feel may be good, start of new year and all with 6months+ to summer should start seeing good results then.

Thanks again for all your help and keep it coming LOL.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ben123456 said:


> Yea I did think about sticking naturally for a little while longer but I have terrible *problems at the min building further and shifting the fat round mid* section etc plus as the money ain't a real big problem at the Minute I would like a boost and now I feel may be good, start of new year and all with 6months+ to summer should start seeing good results then.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help and keep it coming LOL.


what is your diet like?? as what your attempting to do with the GH can be done with a good diet and training plan at your stage.....


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

as with anything typically its your diet

and start doing a nice twenty rep squatting routine and watch the fat start to melt off


----------

